# 2008 BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft - #19 Pick



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Alright Cavs fans, we are running a BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft again. Your team is on the clock now, the previous results are listed below.

Please post a response with the player of your choice to make your vote count and please make sure to vote whether the pick will be traded or not. This thread will be open 24 hours at most and 12 hours at least so that you have enough time to vote.

Have fun :cheers:


Draft Results

1. Chicago Bulls - *Derrick Rose*
2. Miami Heat - *Michael Beasley*
3. Minnesota Timberwolves - *OJ Mayo*
4. Seattle Supersonics - *Jerryd Bayless*
5. Memphis Grizzlies - *Brook Lopez*
6. New York Knicks - *Danilo Gallinari*
7. Los Angeles Clippers - *Eric Gordon* - _Pick will be traded_
8. Milwaukee Bucks - *DJ Augustin* - _Pick will be traded_
9. Charlotte Bobcats - *Kevin Love* - _Pick will be traded_
10. New Jersey Nets - *Darrell Arthur*

11. Indiana Pacers - *Russell Westbrook* 
12. Sacramento Kings - *Joe Alexander *
13. Portland Trailblazers - *Anthony Randolph* - _Pick will be traded_
14. Golden State Warriors - *Donte Greene*
15. Phoenix Suns - *DeAndre Jordan*
16. Philadelphia 76ers - *Marreese Speights* - _Pick will be traded_
17. Toronto Raptors - *Chase Budinger*
18. Washington Wizards - *Roy Hibbert*
19. Cleveland Cavaliers - 
20. Denver Nuggets -


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

If the pick stays with CLE then I like CDR here, need some scoring on the wings next to Lebron. Although I expect the pick to be packaged with some of their expiring contracts for immediate help.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

I completely agree with Jayps, the pick has to be traded with some of the expiring. There is no one this late in the draft that can help out now, and that's what the Cavs need. I would say a deal with either the Bucks or with the Clippers, since Maggette opted out today.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Cdr


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Batum, but I think it's traded though.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cdr


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

CDR, but I also don't think they will keep the pick.


----------



## NCR (Nov 28, 2007)

C D R


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

CDR is the choice if the pick is not traded.

Thanks for participating and don't forget to visit the draft forum for more information on the process.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

CDR. I'd be so freakin happy if he drops to us


----------



## TheBowski (Jun 12, 2002)

I get the feeling if Koufos drops to the Cavs they will take him.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> CDR. I'd be so freakin happy if he drops to us


I don't think he is gonna go much higher. Toronto and Washington are other legit options, I can't see anyone before those three (Cavs included) taking a shot at him.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Trade pick.
Or get Batum.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I didn't even think Koufos was an NBA player watching the Buckeyes the few times I watched him this year. I think he needs more time to develop


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^I don't understand you Koufos haters 

The kid has great ball skills around the hoop and can step out and shoot to 3pt range. He is a decent rebounder, plays hard, his main problem is lack of strength.

He is 2-3 years away but should be at worst a solid role player

(Note: I am a Buckeye homer :biggrin


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> ^I don't understand you Koufos haters
> 
> The kid has great ball skills around the hoop and can step out and shoot to 3pt range. He is a decent rebounder, plays hard, his main problem is lack of strength.
> 
> ...


I'll be honest and state I didn't watch that many Bucks this year. He might have all the skills you listed but in the limited time I did watch them I just didn't see much of an impact for him. He's be best served just coming back to OSU IMO.


----------



## TheBowski (Jun 12, 2002)

To qualify my post, I wasn't saying I thought Koufos should be the pick (though I woulldn't hate if he was), I just think the Cavs would grab him if he fell that far.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

CDR, Batum, or Rush. Please Ferry.

No Koufos, I beg you. You can always grab a big next year with the 30th pick. :biggrin:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I'm down for CDR.


----------

